# having to resell due to accident



## tenya (31 July 2020)

At the start of July I bought a 13 yo TB gelding. He was raced 5 times as a 5 yo and then retired.
He was then retrained as a riding horse and with the same owner for the last 5 years. 
After purchasing I brought him to an equestrian centre to get to know him better and take lessons on him before bringing him home to live on my land.
I thought I had bought a great horse but as it turned out he wasn’t properly retrained.. he is still riding out of his front legs instead of his back legs.. 
Being too inexperienced to notice this I thought he was going on the bit but actually he pretends to be going on the bit by overarching his neck.
He’s lacking serious muscle on his top side and has therefore a very sensitive back and a stiff neck from all this pretend work.. I had him vetted before buying and the vet didn’t seem to notice any of this.
Anyways, I had a horse ostheopath out who treated him and recommended 60% lunging 40% riding.
I was bummed to find out I had bought a lemon but I figured with the help of a professional (at the equi centre) I could get him to learn how to move properly. 
We had been taking lessons doing lots of trotting poles and working on his balance.. and I was lunging him multiple times a week.. he was definitely making progress. 
After one of my lessons I took him out for a walk off hack to cool down.. 
Out of nowhere he spun around and bolted.. I fell off and landed on my back. 
Long story short: I broke my back and I’m not gonna be able to ride for at least 6 months if not even a year.

He’s now on my land, grazing away, doing nothing all day.

my question now: What am I supposed to do with him?
My husband doesn’t want me to ever ride him again and I think I wouldn’t even have tconfidence to get back on him.. 
He’s not properly trained and also seems to be fearful.. who will ever buy him?
I contacted the previous owner and she doesn’t want him back.
Any advice is greatly appreciated!


----------



## ycbm (31 July 2020)

Sorry to hear about your accident.  

I suspect the horse is in pain somewhere. Are you insured? 

I would want ulcers, neck,  back and hocks checked,  then if all clear send him to a selling yard but it will probably cost you almost his whole value in fees. 
.


----------



## IrishMilo (31 July 2020)

This sounds like one of those situations where it sounds much worse than it possibly as you're inexperienced so (understandably) everything seems more scary and serious. It sounds like he's been pretty good up until the point he spun and took off. What did the last owner do with him? I think the first thing you need to do is speak with her and explain your problem.


----------



## Amymay (31 July 2020)

I’d just advertise him as what he is, an ex tb thats green.  Doesn’t sound as if there’s too much wrong with him tbh.


----------



## HashRouge (31 July 2020)

ycbm said:



			Sorry to hear about your accident. 

I suspect the horse is in pain somewhere. Are you insured?

I would want ulcers, neck,  back and hocks checked,  then if all clear send him to a selling yard but it will probably cost you almost his whole value in fees.
.
		
Click to expand...

Yes I agree with this. I'd probably start with back x rays and scoping for ulcers and then check the rest if nothing showed up. There are some cracking ex racers out there but unfortunately a lot of them are also particularly prone to conditions such as kissing spines and ulcers. My sister has spent a fortune on her loan gelding treating ulcers and trying to get him to put weight on (he looked awful for quite some time) and about 6 months doing very light work and building him up slowly. Luckily there were never any behavioural issues with him and she now (*touch wood*) has him looking great and going well, but I don't think his issues are uncommon for an OTTB.

If you can be sure that any potential health issues have been identified and treated, there is no reason you couldn't sell him to an experienced rider with full disclosure. You probably wouldn't get much for him, mind.


----------



## ihatework (31 July 2020)

It’s impossible to know what the situation is because what you have written sounds ‘normal’ for an ex racehorse in novice hands.

Horses are continually being trained (or untrained) by those who interact with them daily.

A truely well trained and sound schoolmaster will set you back many thousands of pounds. But you still have to ride them.

Im sorry you have been injured and it sounds like it would be best to move the horse on if you are confident there are no underlying veterinary issues (which ex racers are unfortunately quite often having). For me a gold standard vet check on an ex racer would be a 5 stage, spine xrays, tendon scans and a gastroscope. I’d expect to set aside about 1.2k for that which I appreciate that for a horse sitting in a field is out of the realms of realistic for some people.


----------



## tenya (31 July 2020)

ycbm said:



			Sorry to hear about your accident. 

I suspect the horse is in pain somewhere. Are you insured?

I would want ulcers, neck,  back and hocks checked,  then if all clear send him to a selling yard but it will probably cost you almost his whole value in fees.
.
		
Click to expand...

thanks for your reply.
We don’t really have any selling yards where I live but yeah if I did give him to a dealer I would probably get €800 for him.. 

He’s actually quite afraid of street noise and especially lorries I’ve noticed. I’d see him bolting across the field when there’s one going past.. 
There was some machinery working not too far from where the accident happened too.. I’m pretty sure that’s what frightened him. 

Unfortunately, I did not get around to having the insurance in time.. I was sent out quotes but I hadn’t signed anything yet.


----------



## ycbm (31 July 2020)

tenya said:



			thanks for your reply.
We don’t really have any selling yards where I live but yeah if I did give him to a dealer I would probably get €800 for him.. 
.
		
Click to expand...

That would seem to be your best bet,  and you could do that with a reasonably clear conscience since he passed a five stage (?) vetting only a month ago.  

Whose vet did you use? Not the seller's recommendation,  I hope.
.


----------



## tenya (31 July 2020)

IrishMilo said:



			This sounds like one of those situations where it sounds much worse than it possibly as you're inexperienced so (understandably) everything seems more scary and serious. It sounds like he's been pretty good up until the point he spun and took off. What did the last owner do with him? I think the first thing you need to do is speak with her and explain your problem.
		
Click to expand...

I have spoken to the previous owner and she called him “my problem”. She didn’t want anything to do with me or him for that matter.

He has supposedly competed in dressage and done XC and show jumping.. it just seems strange to me now that a horse that isn’t moving correctly wouldn’t be called out for that?

He’s actually a really sweet horse, quite affectionate. He’s easy to shoe and load. There was never any issues with mounting him or putting on tack.. 
he did do really well the 2 weeks I was working with him and I do honestly believe a couple more months of consistent work and he would have gotten it. 

I dont really want to sell him to a dealer - not because of not getting enough for him - who knows what they’re gonna do to him??

i don’t really wanna put thousands into vet work so I can sell him for nothing?


----------



## tenya (31 July 2020)

ycbm said:



			That would seem to be your best bet,  and you could do that with a reasonably clear conscience since he passed a five stage (?) vetting only a month ago.

Whose vet did you use? Not the seller's recommendation,  I hope.
.
		
Click to expand...

He did pass the five stage vetting that a well known horse vet in the area performed. The vet had never seen the horse before.
He did have his winds done and that’s why he was retired from racing.
The vet assured that this wouldn’t cause any problem for the horse as long as it wasn’t raced again.


----------



## ihatework (31 July 2020)

And herein is the stark reality of horse ownership I’m afraid. Often the purchase price is a drop in the ocean to keeping them.

Realistically your options are to sell to a dodgy dealer and wash your hands of him, attempt to sell privately with disclosure, retire him as a pet in the field, spend ££££ with the vet which may/may not change any decisions or shoot him.

Im afraid I could never sell to a dealer in these circumstances and would opt to shoot if the other options weren’t possible. But other options would be my preference because I’m a soft sap at times, namely investigate then sell privately or retire.


----------



## IrishMilo (31 July 2020)

Loads of horses don't go correctly - it doesn't mean there's a physical problem with him. I think going the whole hog with X rays etc. is jumping the gun a bit just because you came off once. He sounds a horse being a horse to me.


----------



## splashgirl45 (31 July 2020)

many many leisure horses dont work properly from the hind end but it doesnt mean they are not worth anything.  a retrained racehorse needs a confident rider and you may find, if you get your trainer to ride him a few times will help with getting him ready to sell...sorry you have been injured so badly and hope all turns out ok for you..


----------



## HashRouge (31 July 2020)

tenya said:



			i don’t really wanna put thousands into vet work so I can sell him for nothing?
		
Click to expand...

You can, but the problem is that attracts every Tom, Dick and Harry who fancies a free horse. I would be inclined to at least scan for ulcers and check for kissing spines then, if these are clear, sell him for a sensible price (should help recoup your costs). At least that way you could be relatively confident you aren't selling on a horse with major issues. If the scans/ x rays do turn something up then you have a choice - if you can't afford/ don't want to treat there is nothing wrong with that. You could let him enjoy the summer turned out on your land and then have him PTS. 

ETA because I've just seem IrishMilo's post...normally I would agree with you but the OP's reference to him lacking topline and having a sensitive back and stiff neck, coupled with the fact he is an OTTB would make me wary.


----------



## tenya (31 July 2020)

ihatework said:



			And herein is the stark reality of horse ownership I’m afraid. Often the purchase price is a drop in the ocean to keeping them.

Realistically your options are to sell to a dodgy dealer and wash your hands of him, attempt to sell privately with disclosure, retire him as a pet in the field, spend ££££ with the vet which may/may not change any decisions or shoot him.

Im afraid I could never sell to a dealer in these circumstances and would opt to shoot if the other options weren’t possible. But other options would be my preference because I’m a soft sap at times, namely investigate then sell privately or retire.
		
Click to expand...

The only real options for me are selling him on privately to someone experienced or keeping him as a pet in my field.
I do feel bad for him though retiring him so young.. he honestly loves to work.. and that’s why I don’t think there is any underlying medical issues. He was so delighted every time I brought his tack out and ready to roll. My trainer did ride him as well and said he will get there in due time and that he has great potential.
I guess advertising him as what he is is probably best. He certainly wasn’t advertised as what he is when I bought he though


----------



## tenya (31 July 2020)

HashRouge said:



			You can, but the problem is that attracts every Tom, Dick and Harry who fancies a free horse. I would be inclined to at least scan for ulcers and check for kissing spines then, if these are clear, sell him for a sensible price (should help recoup your costs). At least that way you could be relatively confident you aren't selling on a horse with major issues. If the scans/ x rays do turn something up then you have a choice - if you can't afford/ don't want to treat there is nothing wrong with that. You could let him enjoy the summer turned out on your land and then have him PTS.

ETA because I've just seem IrishMilo's post...normally I would agree with you but the OP's reference to him lacking topline and having a sensitive back and stiff neck, coupled with the fact he is an OTTB would make me wary.
		
Click to expand...

The osteopath said the stiff neck came from the overarching that he was constantly doing for his previous owner.. on top of that he was ridden with an ill fitting saddle by the previous owner. I had a new saddle fitted to him and he was moving a lot more comfortable with it. 
He would honestly arch his neck automatically as soon as youd start riding.. Who every trained him obviously didn’t do it the right way..

There is no way I’m going to PTS him.. if I can’t sell him I will just keep him as a pet and maybe he’ll be just a companion horse for the next one.


----------



## MissTyc (31 July 2020)

From everything I've read, I wouldn't be rushing n with vet investigation. Yes, there MIGHT be something wrong, but also maybe not. 
Could you send him to a professional rider for a few weeks for an HONEST (you'll need to be able to trust them!) assessment. A proper professional will be able to tell the difference between pain related behaviour and poor school., I have seen many a completely upside down OTTB looking like a textbook pain/kissing spine case only for it to be really bad riding, socking the horse in the mouth and teaching them to hollow out (and not just OTTBs; plenty of other lovely little horses, too!).


----------



## Ownedby4horses (31 July 2020)

I’m afraid you sound very inexperienced from your post and terminology and he sounds like he is picking up on your inexperience and you are frightening him by not providing him with the confidence he needs. An ex racer is not suitable for a novice.  You need to find a decent dealer and get him into the right home if you are not prepared to spend money on vet investigations. 

If you post roughly what area you are in, I’m sure someone can recommend a suitable dealer to get him into the right home.


----------



## tenya (31 July 2020)

MissTyc said:



			From everything I've read, I wouldn't be rushing n with vet investigation. Yes, there MIGHT be something wrong, but also maybe not.
Could you send him to a professional rider for a few weeks for an HONEST (you'll need to be able to trust them!) assessment. A proper professional will be able to tell the difference between pain related behaviour and poor school., I have seen many a completely upside down OTTB looking like a textbook pain/kissing spine case only for it to be really bad riding, socking the horse in the mouth and teaching them to hollow out (and not just OTTBs; plenty of other lovely little horses, too!).
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for your comment ☺️
Well, I had him with a professional and she was convinced his problems weren’t health related but due to bad schooling. The osteopath also thought that his lack of muscle was causing the issue. 
But on the other hand there could be something wrong with him and maybe having him checked out would be better.
I’m also not in a position where I can organise any of this at the moment as I’m mostly on bed rest due to my injury.


----------



## tenya (31 July 2020)

Ownedby4horses said:



			I’m afraid you sound very inexperienced from your post and terminology and he sounds like he is picking up on your inexperience and you are frightening him by not providing him with the confidence he needs. An ex racer is not suitable for a novice.  You need to find a decent dealer and get him into the right home if you are not prepared to spend money on vet investigations.

If you post roughly what area you are in, I’m sure someone can recommend a suitable dealer to get him into the right home.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for commenting on my inexperience. That’s exactly what I came here for.
Excuse my terminology, I’m not a native speaker... 
I obviously know he’s not a suitable horse for me and I wish the previous owner had never sold him to me.. but I do want to do the right thing and sell him onto someone that can give him what he needs.. but most dealers here are totally sketchy and you’ll never know where the horse ends up.


----------



## Tiddlypom (31 July 2020)

You say that you are not a native speaker, and you also gave a price in euros. Where are you and the horse based? That could affect some responses .


----------



## tenya (31 July 2020)

Tiddlypom said:



			You say that you are not a native speaker, and you also gave a price in euros. Where are you and the horse based? That could affect some responses .
		
Click to expand...

Based in Ireland.
I figured advice for UK and Ireland would be fairly similar.


----------



## Ownedby4horses (31 July 2020)

tenya said:



			Thanks for commenting on my inexperience. That’s exactly what I came here for.
Excuse my terminology, I’m not a native speaker...
I obviously know he’s not a suitable horse for me and I wish the previous owner had never sold him to me.. but I do want to do the right thing and sell him onto someone that can give him what he needs.. but most dealers here are totally sketchy and you’ll never know where the horse ends up.
		
Click to expand...

The issue is the horse is in the wrong home.  You need to sell him, either through a dealer and take the price drop on the chin and learn from the mistake or find a yard that will take him on sales livery.  You are going to struggle to find him a good home yourself as how do you know someone is experienced (as you are inexperienced yourself) and you are not going to be able to do the horse justice at a viewing. As i said earlier, if you put where you are based (are you southern or northern?) someone will be able to help with a suggestion,  not all dealers are bad and a decent dealer will work hard to match the horse to a suitable home (a lot do value their reputation)


----------



## tenya (31 July 2020)

Ownedby4horses said:



			The issue is the horse is in the wrong home.  You need to sell him, either through a dealer and take the price drop on the chin and learn from the mistake or find a yard that will take him on sales livery.  You are going to struggle to find him a good home yourself as how do you know someone is experienced (as you are inexperienced yourself) and you are not going to be able to do the horse justice at a viewing. As i said earlier, if you put where you are based (are you southern or northern?) someone will be able to help with a suggestion,  not all dealers are bad and a decent dealer will work hard to match the horse to a suitable home (a lot do value their reputation)
		
Click to expand...

I think we all know that he’s in the wrong home and I think I’ve made it very clear that I want him to go to the right home.
What do you think I’m gonna do? Sell him out of my field? 
Obviously I would bring him to a yard and have a trainer show him and assess the prospective buyer. 
I’m happy to talk to a reputable dealer  in Southern Ireland (Limerick/South Tipp area) if someone here knows one.


----------



## Ownedby4horses (31 July 2020)

Not sure why you are getting angry, you've asked for advice and you're getting advice. You need to get him into work with a trainer well in advance of putting him up for sale, rather than just leave him in a field, to give him the best chance, he needs a full ridden assessment and get someone who has assessed him to help you write his advert and get someone to keep him in work until he sells.


----------



## Equi (31 July 2020)

Many sell from the field but you wouldn’t get much money. I think he’s spooked and you haven’t sat it - something that is very common in many horses not just “lemons” something obviously spooked him.


----------



## tenya (31 July 2020)

Ownedby4horses said:



			Not sure why you are getting angry, you've asked for advice and you're getting advice. You need to get him into work with a trainer well in advance of putting him up for sale, rather than just leave him in a field, to give him the best chance, he needs a full ridden assessment and get someone who has assessed him to help you write his advert and get someone to keep him in work until he sells.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for your advice, I’ve taken it on board.


----------



## tenya (31 July 2020)

equi said:



			Many sell from the field but you wouldn’t get much money. I think he’s spooked and you haven’t sat it - something that is very common in many horses not just “lemons” something obviously spooked him.
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn’t sell him out of my field due to the lack of insurance.

That’s totally what happened.. he got spooked and I didn’t sit it. It was an accident.
Regardless of this accident he isn’t properly schooled but was advertised as if he was. That’s why I called him a lemon. He’s the sweetest horse and I’m gutted the accident happened.


----------



## honetpot (31 July 2020)

I would ring the old owner up and see if she will give you any details of his previous competition experience, hopefully that can be checked out on the internet. You will have greater chance of selling him if you have that information. Lots of horses compete and do not 'go'properly, lots of TB's go behind the bit, they do not like too much contact, so its not a big deal, and I have fallen off a few times, too may, when the horse has quickly gone one way and I didn't.
I am afraid you really only have two choices, you either spend money on investigations, and hope the behaviour is down to some undiagnosed problem that is fixable, or sell cheaply to a dealer/ or someone willing to take a chance who has time but not a lot of money. Its coming up to the hunting season, some people are crazy and will ride anything, so if you can get it out it may sell for that.

We had an older TB that would only be ridden on his terms, and only performed for 4 mins in a dressage arena, but for what ever reason, mainly because she asked so little of him, he put up with my daughter. I spoke to an old owner who said he would bite the ride judge if he didn't like them, and he once stood in the corner of the school and bucked a sharer off, for no reason I could think of apart from she had stiff shoulders. I hated riding him he as was so lazy, and you had to ride him 90% of the time with your reins in loops, but he could do a novice dressage test and look the part, but the rest of the time he looked like a broken down horse. It may be his expectations were not yours or your trainers, and being lunged, which is hard work, has made what ever was sore worse.


----------



## PatchyBabyHorse (31 July 2020)

Was the ‘osteopath’ actually an ACPAT registered physiotherapist?


----------



## TPO (31 July 2020)

If your instructor at the centre rode him before would it be an option to put him on schooling livery there and/or have them sell him on your behalf? Obviously if that's an option you'd need to work out costs or % of sale with them but if they've ridden him before and are confident and capable they would be best placed to school him and show him to potential buyers and as a trainer be able to assess the people coming to try him. 

As he's an ex-racer if you look you will probably find lots but if he passed a vetting an is "fit for purpose" then if you're able to keep him going with a rider I'd do that.

I had a TB (not an ex-racer) "schooled" like yours, lots of side reins and pessoa, and he would arch his neck and come completely behind the bit. It's not an easy or quick fix to get something that is used to dropping behind all contact changing their ways. 

If you trust your trainer and it's a venture you are both up for it might be the easiest way to have some control over where he goes and get him going as well as possible within the available time. 

I hope that you are feeling better soon and make a swift and full recovery


----------



## Bellaboo18 (31 July 2020)

tenya said:



			thanks for your reply.
We don’t really have any selling yards where I live but yeah if I did give him to a dealer I would probably get €800 for him.. 

He’s actually quite afraid of street noise and especially lorries I’ve noticed. I’d see him bolting across the field when there’s one going past.. 
There was some machinery working not too far from where the accident happened too.. I’m pretty sure that’s what frightened him. 

Unfortunately, I did not get around to having the insurance in time.. I was sent out quotes but I hadn’t signed anything yet.
		
Click to expand...

It sounds like he's alone in his field now so he'll be stressed even if he appears to be coping. Which would explain why he's afraid of everything.


----------



## Bellaboo18 (31 July 2020)

I wouldn't jump to the conclusion there's anything wrong with him, he just spooked. 
If he's living alone now though, you're really risking ulcers.  
Sell him from the field, declare everything, he's a green exrace horse. I don't think this is a case of passing a dangerous horse on just someone over-horsed.


----------



## tenya (31 July 2020)

PatchyBabyHorse said:



			Was the ‘osteopath’ actually an ACPAT registered physiotherapist?
		
Click to expand...

She’s a highly qualified and registered equine Osteopath.


----------



## Tiddlypom (31 July 2020)

PatchyBabyHorse said:



			Was the ‘osteopath’ actually an ACPAT registered physiotherapist?
		
Click to expand...

Odd comment. There are such people as qualified, registered and insured equine osteopaths, you know.


----------



## tenya (31 July 2020)

honetpot said:



			I would ring the old owner up and see if she will give you any details of his previous competition experience, hopefully that can be checked out on the internet. You will have greater chance of selling him if you have that information. Lots of horses compete and do not 'go'properly, lots of TB's go behind the bit, they do not like too much contact, so its not a big deal, and I have fallen off a few times, too may, when the horse has quickly gone one way and I didn't.
I am afraid you really only have two choices, you either spend money on investigations, and hope the behaviour is down to some undiagnosed problem that is fixable, or sell cheaply to a dealer/ or someone willing to take a chance who has time but not a lot of money. Its coming up to the hunting season, some people are crazy and will ride anything, so if you can get it out it may sell for that.

We had an older TB that would only be ridden on his terms, and only performed for 4 mins in a dressage arena, but for what ever reason, mainly because she asked so little of him, he put up with my daughter. I spoke to an old owner who said he would bite the ride judge if he didn't like them, and he once stood in the corner of the school and bucked a sharer off, for no reason I could think of apart from she had stiff shoulders. I hated riding him he as was so lazy, and you had to ride him 90% of the time with your reins in loops, but he could do a novice dressage test and look the part, but the rest of the time he looked like a broken down horse. It may be his expectations were not yours or your trainers, and being lunged, which is hard work, has made what ever was sore worse.
		
Click to expand...

I’ve fallen off a good few times but unfortunately this time I got injured seriously. If I had just broken my arm or something less serious I’d be back riding him again.
He’s honestly improved so much since I bought him. I think he is actually less sore than when I got him.
He hasn’t misbehaved a single time in the arena and was giving his best every lesson. We went off on a field walk and he got spooked by machinery.. and I just didn’t sit it. It’s just misfortunate that I got injured the way I did.

im trying to get as much information from the woman that sold him but I’m noticing now that she also wasn’t quite honest when selling him. 
she for example never mentioned that he was not ridden for a year and had just been brought back 3 months ago. She only told me that when I asked for more information after I told her about my accident...


----------



## tenya (31 July 2020)

Bellaboo18 said:



			I wouldn't jump to the conclusion there's anything wrong with him, he just spooked.
If he's living alone now though, you're really risking ulcers. 
Sell him from the field, declare everything, he's a green exrace horse. I don't think this is a case of passing a dangerous horse on just someone over-horsed.
		
Click to expand...

I honestly believe that he just spooked. He’s out on the field with a pony ☺️
I don’t think he’s dangerous at all, but he needs a confident rider that knows what their in for..


----------



## IrishMilo (31 July 2020)

In your first post you said he spun and bolted 'out of nowhere', and just now you said it was because he got spooked by machinery. I really don't think any of this is a big deal - it was just unfortunate you came off and hurt yourself so badly. I'd send him to a pro to ride and school for a month and then stick him up for sale.


----------



## DabDab (31 July 2020)

Can you send him back to the centre to be on schooling livery with your instructor until you're well enough to either start riding him again or sell him?


----------



## Shay (31 July 2020)

Just another possible perspective... I broke my back when my beloved horse and I fell together.  Not his fault or mine.  I was persuaded to sell him when I was only 1m or so into re-hab.  I was drugged to the eye balls, only just re-learning to walk, in constant pain etc and staff said I would never ride again.  I have regretted that decision pretty much every single day of the 18 odd years since.

I know he went to a good home although I could not face asking for updates or anything after the first couple of months. I do know he died peacefully only a couple of years ago so he had a good old life and they loved him.   I know we did the best we could in the circumstancs we had.  But - long story short - I did ride again.  I owned horses again.  Still do.  I don't actually ride now becuase I'm that much older now, the brace I have to use is difficult, it really hurts and if I fell again I would probably be paralysed. But I have seen DD through pony club, BS Juniors, eventing and now she is settled with hunters (which I still pay for...).  I still have all the contact I could want with horses.    All the reasons that I sold my horse for didn't come true.

In those early days after what is potentially a life changing injury there is just too much going on with pain meds, coping with what might have happened, coming to terms with it mentally etc.

If it is an option for you - can you send him to a proffessional yard to retrain.  Let them have him for the 6 months or so and then see how you feel.  Even if you do then sell him anway (and I would echo all the other comments about a racer not being suitable for  a novice) he will be in that much better place to sell.  If they can get some compeition record for him so much the better.


----------



## tenya (31 July 2020)

IrishMilo said:



			In your first post you said he spun and bolted 'out of nowhere', and just now you said it was because he got spooked by machinery. I really don't think any of this is a big deal - it was just unfortunate you came off and hurt yourself so badly. I'd send him to a pro to ride and school for a month and then stick him up for sale.
		
Click to expand...

Well to be honest I didn’t see the machinery because it was way to far away but I know there was machinery around..  I will update my original post with this fact.
Thanks for the advice. I will look into doing this.
Edit: I don’t seem to be able to edit my original post.
Regardless, something gave him a fright and he spun and bolted.


----------



## tenya (31 July 2020)

DabDab said:



			Can you send him back to the centre to be on schooling livery with your instructor until you're well enough to either start riding him again or sell him?
		
Click to expand...

After all the advice I’ve gotten this is probably what I will do. Thank you ☺️


----------



## tenya (31 July 2020)

Shay said:



			Just another possible perspective... I broke my back when my beloved horse and I fell together.  Not his fault or mine.  I was persuaded to sell him when I was only 1m or so into re-hab.  I was drugged to the eye balls, only just re-learning to walk, in constant pain etc and staff said I would never ride again.  I have regretted that decision pretty much every single day of the 18 odd years since.

I know he went to a good home although I could not face asking for updates or anything after the first couple of months. I do know he died peacefully only a couple of years ago so he had a good old life and they loved him.   I know we did the best we could in the circumstancs we had.  But - long story short - I did ride again.  I owned horses again.  Still do.  I don't actually ride now becuase I'm that much older now, the brace I have to use is difficult, it really hurts and if I fell again I would probably be paralysed. But I have seen DD through pony club, BS Juniors, eventing and now she is settled with hunters (which I still pay for...).  I still have all the contact I could want with horses.    All the reasons that I sold my horse for didn't come true.

In those early days after what is potentially a life changing injury there is just too much going on with pain meds, coping with what might have happened, coming to terms with it mentally etc.

If it is an option for you - can you send him to a proffessional yard to retrain.  Let them have him for the 6 months or so and then see how you feel.  Even if you do then sell him anway (and I would echo all the other comments about a racer not being suitable for  a novice) he will be in that much better place to sell.  If they can get some compeition record for him so much the better.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for sharing your story and your advice.
I will look into having him retrained as this was the plan anyways once I realised he needed a lot more schooling. 
My accident was only 17 days ago so I won’t rush into anything yet. 
I know that I will ride again but I just have to be patient now and take the time to heal.


----------



## tenya (31 July 2020)

TPO said:



			If your instructor at the centre rode him before would it be an option to put him on schooling livery there and/or have them sell him on your behalf? Obviously if that's an option you'd need to work out costs or % of sale with them but if they've ridden him before and are confident and capable they would be best placed to school him and show him to potential buyers and as a trainer be able to assess the people coming to try him.

As he's an ex-racer if you look you will probably find lots but if he passed a vetting an is "fit for purpose" then if you're able to keep him going with a rider I'd do that.

I had a TB (not an ex-racer) "schooled" like yours, lots of side reins and pessoa, and he would arch his neck and come completely behind the bit. It's not an easy or quick fix to get something that is used to dropping behind all contact changing their ways.

If you trust your trainer and it's a venture you are both up for it might be the easiest way to have some control over where he goes and get him going as well as possible within the available time.

I hope that you are feeling better soon and make a swift and full recovery
		
Click to expand...

Thanks a lot for your comment and your well wishes.

My trainer seemed confident that with consistent work he’d be able to change. We were already making progress and he was starting to improve...  I will be on to her about getting him back to the yard and put him back into training.


----------



## Bellaboo18 (31 July 2020)

How long had you had him when you fell off?


----------



## tenya (31 July 2020)

Bellaboo18 said:



			How long had you had him when you fell off?
		
Click to expand...

Two weeks..


----------



## Shay (31 July 2020)

So you broke your back about 2 weeks ago?  If you got him at the start of July and had had him 2 weeks before you fell that was only about 2 weeks (or less) ago?  I presume on that basis the break wasn't signficant.  Not to underestomate the pain or length of healing.  If it isn't serious enough to merit pinning the spine - like a collar bone the only option is to limit movement until the body heals on its own.  I presume you are not still in hospital posting this?


----------



## Goldenstar (31 July 2020)

You bought the wrong horse cut your loses and sell him .


----------



## windand rain (31 July 2020)

If he truly bolted your only option is to shoot him if he pissed off after he spun but had an element of self preservation then he did not bolt he just ran off a bolter is a seriously dangerous beast and cannot be passed on. You need to take care of yourself so selling him with full disclosure is fine but no one will buy a bolter so never use those words to dscribe him it seals his fate only cure is a bullet


----------



## tenya (1 August 2020)

windand rain said:



			If he truly bolted your only option is to shoot him if he pissed off after he spun but had an element of self preservation then he did not bolt he just ran off a bolter is a seriously dangerous beast and cannot be passed on. You need to take care of yourself so selling him with full disclosure is fine but no one will buy a bolter so never use those words to dscribe him it seals his fate only cure is a bullet
		
Click to expand...

This is a good point. I assume I used the wrong terminology here (excuse this, non native speaker).. 
I couldn’t move once I came off him so I just saw him for a second and he was just racing away and then he was out of my sight.


----------



## tenya (1 August 2020)

Shay said:



			So you broke your back about 2 weeks ago?  If you got him at the start of July and had had him 2 weeks before you fell that was only about 2 weeks (or less) ago?  I presume on that basis the break wasn't signficant.  Not to underestomate the pain or length of healing.  If it isn't serious enough to merit pinning the spine - like a collar bone the only option is to limit movement until the body heals on its own.  I presume you are not still in hospital posting this?
		
Click to expand...

Hi Shay,
My injury was not significant like yours. I’m grateful I didn’t hurt myself more than I did.
I was discharged from hospital after 5 days after having been transferred to different hospitals twice. 
Ive got an acute burst fracture of L1 with 45% height loss and 4mm bony retropulsion into the spinal canal. The fracture is unstable. My spinal cord terminates at L2, so there is a risk of some of the fractured bone pieces to damage my spinal cord which could lead to serious nerve damage. 
Ive also bilateral L5 Pars fractures. 
There was lengthy discussion if I needed surgery and finally it was decided that due to my young age I should not have surgery. 
Im in a back brace for 3 months with minimal mobilisation for the first 6 weeks.

May I ask why this is relevant?


----------



## Mrs. Jingle (1 August 2020)

Tiddlypom said:



			Odd comment. There are such people as qualified, registered and insured equine osteopaths, you know.
		
Click to expand...

I don't think this is an odd comment at all, given that OP has said she is in Ireland. Unfortunately there are a myriad of so called 'Osteopaths' or 'Back people' in Ireland who claim to be qualified, when they have not one single formal qualification.

 OP has agreed she is a novice so it could be pertinent to point out the possibility that the osteopath was a chancer and not to rely on their opinion. Happily she has confirmed they do have full qualifications, so alls good there.


----------



## Red-1 (1 August 2020)

I am sorry that you have had this accident. 

It sounds like the horse is not right for you, and it will be a while before you are ready to ride anyway. Even if this horse is trained, you would likely not feel comfortable to get back on.

I would sell this horse, via the trainer, who can keep the horse in work. It doesn't sound, to me, on the limited information, that the horse is necessarily lame, in pain, specifically dangerous etc. However, to sell the horse, it has to be back in work as selling one where the last time it was ridden ended in an accident is not good.

So, trainer has the horse, horse is sold, when you are healed start with a lessons horse then buy one that is more suitable. An ex-racer is likely not the best solution.


----------



## tenya (1 August 2020)

Red-1 said:



			I am sorry that you have had this accident.

It sounds like the horse is not right for you, and it will be a while before you are ready to ride anyway. Even if this horse is trained, you would likely not feel comfortable to get back on.

I would sell this horse, via the trainer, who can keep the horse in work. It doesn't sound, to me, on the limited information, that the horse is necessarily lame, in pain, specifically dangerous etc. However, to sell the horse, it has to be back in work as selling one where the last time it was ridden ended in an accident is not good.

So, trainer has the horse, horse is sold, when you are healed start with a lessons horse then buy one that is more suitable. An ex-racer is likely not the best solution.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for your comment.

I totally agree with you and I think that’s the best option going forward.

I wasn’t aware that he was raced when I went to see him and was only told when it came to vetting the horse as they had to disclose his winds surgery. 
I know I made a mistake buying this horse but I just fell in love with him straight away and every time I went to ride him he was so well behaved and I felt very safe on him.


----------



## Tiddlypom (1 August 2020)

Mrs Jingle said:



			I don't think this is an odd comment at all, given that OP has said she is in Ireland. Unfortunately there are a myriad of so called 'Osteopaths' or 'Back people' in Ireland who claim to be qualified, when they have not one single formal qualification.

OP has agreed she is a novice so it could be pertinent to point out the possibility that the osteopath was a chancer and not to rely on their opinion. Happily she has confirmed they do have full qualifications, so alls good there.
		
Click to expand...

I fully agree that there are ‘chancers’ out there treating backs, and we have plenty of dodgy types in England too. I think it was as much that the poster seemed to think that only a ACPAT physio should have seen the horse, whereas there are other recognised qualifications. I have various used an ACPAT physio, an equine osteopath and now a chiro vet - all fully qualified, registered and insured.

I always check up on the qualifications of any new body worker that I may use, whatever their claims .


----------



## Velcrobum (1 August 2020)

Late to this conversation but you can check his competition records if affiliated https://www.eventingireland.com/ https://front.dressageireland.ie/ https://www.sji.ie/. If unaffiliated look at equestrian centres around the area you bought him from. It is pretty easy these days via Internet. You said he was owned by the previous owner for 5 years who owned him between stopping racing and the person you bought him from? They might be a little more helpful about his history.


----------



## tenya (1 August 2020)

Hi


Velcrobum said:



			Late to this conversation but you can check his competition records if affiliated https://www.eventingireland.com/ https://front.dressageireland.ie/ https://www.sji.ie/. If unaffiliated look at equestrian centres around the area you bought him from. It is pretty easy these days via Internet. You said he was owned by the previous owner for 5 years who owned him between stopping racing and the person you bought him from? They might be a little more helpful about his history.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the links. I will investigate more. 
I bought him from the last owner who had him for 6 years actually (just checked passport) She hired someone else to sell him on her behalf. I have never met the actual owner and when I made contact with her she was very unhelpful. 
He actually also has a Hunter’s cert (approved by I.N.H.S. Committee) issued in 2012.


----------



## Apercrumbie (1 August 2020)

Really sorry to hear about your accident. It sounds to be fairly typical but you were so unlucky in breaking your back. 

Agreed that you should sell him - personally I would cut losses and put him on sales livery if you can find somewhere. If not, sell from the field.


----------



## brighteyes (1 August 2020)

tenya said:



			At the start of July I bought a 13 yo TB gelding. He was raced 5 times as a 5 yo and then retired.
He was then retrained as a riding horse and with the same owner for the last 5 years.
After purchasing I brought him to an equestrian centre to get to know him better and take lessons on him before bringing him home to live on my land.
I thought I had bought a great horse but as it turned out he wasn’t properly retrained.. he is still riding out of his front legs instead of his back legs..
Being too inexperienced to notice this ...
		
Click to expand...

You sound very inexperienced altogether. I got an ex racer last June. We are 13 months in to the deal and I feel we know one another and have an understanding now. Mine has 'history' and was very successful in his career, so civvy street has been a big adjustment for him, and me along with all that. He is sharp and clever and as an experienced rider I have had some _very_ interesting moments.  You haven't had him five minutes, really. My thoughts are you haven't let him settle, haven't really got the experience and coloured the incident (though not the outcome for you) against him.


----------



## Velcrobum (1 August 2020)

tenya said:



			Hi


Thanks for the links. I will investigate more.
I bought him from the last owner who had him for 6 years actually (just checked passport) She hired someone else to sell him on her behalf. I have never met the actual owner and when I made contact with her she was very unhelpful.
He actually also has a Hunter’s cert (approved by I.N.H.S. Committee) issued in 2012.
		
Click to expand...

Apologies for my ignorance but what is I.N.H.S? Google did not help!![/QUOTE]


----------



## DabDab (1 August 2020)

I'm not sure from the information given that this horse does sound particularly unsuitable for the OP...? 

It's main issue before the fall seemed to be that it wasn't working correctly when schooling, but the instructor involved seemed to think the OP was capable of improving the horse and improvements were apparently being seen. The same 'fault' could be found in a lot of horses for sale. And then it spooked and whipped round, which again a lot of horses are liable to do from time to time, though granted some are easier to stick on than others. The danger with rushing to sell what sounds like a fairly reasonable sort of riding horse to buy another is that it may end up as an out of the frying pan into the fire type situation.

Were you wearing a body protector when you had your accident OP? I would say it is well worth investing in an air vest for when you are well and considering riding again. They are a brilliant piece of technology and will offer protection as well as helping you feel a bit more confident after your accident, whatever horse you get back on.


----------



## DabDab (1 August 2020)

Velcrobum said:



			Apologies for my ignorance but what is I.N.H.S? Google did not help!!
		
Click to expand...

[/QUOTE]

INHS = Irish national hunt steeplechase.
It means the horse was signed off as eligible for point to point. So it may well have been point to point raced.


----------



## brighteyes (1 August 2020)

HashRouge said:



			...

ETA because I've just seem IrishMilo's post...normally I would agree with you but the OP's reference to him lacking topline and having a sensitive back and stiff neck, coupled with the fact he is an OTTB would make me wary.
		
Click to expand...

I am not sure how much experience (and therefore reliability as regards her horse's issues) the OP has.


----------



## tenya (1 August 2020)

Velcrobum said:



			Apologies for my ignorance but what is I.N.H.S? Google did not help!!
		
Click to expand...

[/QUOTE]

Irish National Hunt Steeplechase Committee
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Turf_Club_(Ireland)

Ive tracked down the owner previous to the one I bought him from.
I should be able to get more information now.
I’ve also found him on record with Eventing Ireland.
Thanks for you help!


----------



## tenya (1 August 2020)

INHS = Irish national hunt steeplechase.
It means the horse was signed off as eligible for point to point. So it may well have been point to point raced.[/QUOTE]

Yes, he was P2P raced.


----------



## brighteyes (1 August 2020)

What's his registered name?


----------



## tenya (1 August 2020)

brighteyes said:



			You sound very inexperienced altogether. I got an ex racer last June. We are 13 months in to the deal and I feel we know one another and have an understanding now. Mine has 'history' and was very successful in his career, so civvy street has been a big adjustment for him, and me along with all that. He is sharp and clever and as an experienced rider I have had some _very_ interesting moments.  You haven't had him five minutes, really. My thoughts are you haven't let him settle, haven't really got the experience and coloured the incident (though not the outcome for you) against him.
		
Click to expand...

Im not sure what you are getting at?
I have stated here that he probably got spooked and I didn’t sit it. I have openly admitted to my inexperience and I’ve taken on board all advice given. At the end of the day I got injured and can’t ride anymore and I’d rather he go to a suitable home instead of being given to a dodgy dealer. That’s why I’ve come on here and asked for advice.


----------



## brighteyes (1 August 2020)

tenya said:



			Im not sure what you are getting at?
I have stated here that he probably got spooked and I didn’t sit it. I have openly admitted to my inexperience and I’ve taken on board all advice given. At the end of the day I got injured and can’t ride anymore and I’d rather he go to a suitable home instead of being given to a dodgy dealer. That’s why I’ve come on here and asked for advice.
		
Click to expand...

You have now owned up to being inexperienced, which you didn't at the start. At least you are aware of the future he faces and I do hope someone closer to you will give you a hand so you can find him a good home. 

Mine isn't easy but he is genuine and kind so all his antics so far have been manageable. I am sorry you got hurt and wish you a speedy recovery.


----------



## milliepops (1 August 2020)

Bit unfair, literally in the first post the OP said she was inexperienced.

sounds like there is a trainer involved anyway since she's been having lessons since buying the horse.

A retrained racehorse is a totally different proposition to one straight off the track.  A friend has a retrained horse that's been out and about doing all sorts, he is chilled and easy compared to my livewire that's 12 months into retraining.  
I agree with DD there's every chance that with a bit more training this is the right horse for her when she's recovered, if the confidence can be recovered.


----------



## tenya (1 August 2020)

DabDab said:



			I'm not sure from the information given that this horse does sound particularly unsuitable for the OP...?

It's main issue before the fall seemed to be that it wasn't working correctly when schooling, but the instructor involved seemed to think the OP was capable of improving the horse and improvements were apparently being seen. The same 'fault' could be found in a lot of horses for sale. And then it spooked and whipped round, which again a lot of horses are liable to do from time to time, though granted some are easier to stick on than others. The danger with rushing to sell what sounds like a fairly reasonable sort of riding horse to buy another is that it may end up as an out of the frying pan into the fire type situation.

Were you wearing a body protector when you had your accident OP? I would say it is well worth investing in an air vest for when you are well and considering riding again. They are a brilliant piece of technology and will offer protection as well as helping you feel a bit more confident after your accident, whatever horse you get back on.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for your comment.

I was unfortunately not wearing a body protector. I was hoping to buy one the week previous but the shop didn’t have my size. The last body protector I had was so old that it was falling apart that’s why I threw it out.

I’m not looking to buy another horse anytime soon. I’ve got months of recovery and physio ahead of me before I’d even be allowed to sit on a horse again. 
I just want him to go to a suitable home. So hopefully with the help of professionals he will end up with someone that can give him what he needs.


----------



## tenya (1 August 2020)

brighteyes said:



			You have now owned up to being inexperienced, which you didn't at the start. At least you are aware of the future he faces and I do hope someone closer to you will give you a hand so you can find him a good home.

Mine isn't easy but he is genuine and kind so all his antics so far have been manageable. I am sorry you got hurt and wish you a speedy recovery.
		
Click to expand...

I mentioned in my original post that I am inexperienced and I never stated anything of the opposite.

It was unfortunate that I got injured the way I did.. but the horse is gentle and kind and deserves to go to a good home.


----------



## tenya (1 August 2020)

milliepops said:



			Bit unfair, literally in the first post the OP said she was inexperienced.

sounds like there is a trainer involved anyway since she's been having lessons since buying the horse.

A retrained racehorse is a totally different proposition to one straight off the track.  A friend has a retrained horse that's been out and about doing all sorts, he is chilled and easy compared to my livewire that's 12 months into retraining. 
I agree with DD there's every chance that with a bit more training this is the right horse for her when she's recovered, if the confidence can be recovered.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Milliepops.

The horse was retired from racing in 2012. 
I just found out today with a bit of digging that he was with a family from 2012-2014 where he competed in XC.. the main rider was the 11/12 year old daughter. 
I’ve contacted the family and am hoping to find out more about him.
However, the last owner is not giving me anything on him.. she called him my “problem”. I don’t think she ever competed with him or did much with him at all as the last year she owned him he was just out in a field untouched. (I was only given this information after my accident)


----------



## brighteyes (1 August 2020)

tenya said:



However, the last owner is not giving me anything on him.. she called him my “problem”. I don’t think she ever competed with him or did much with him at all as the last year she owned him he was just out in a field untouched. (I was only given this information after my accident)
		
Click to expand...

Delightful person.


----------



## Shay (1 August 2020)

Your break sounds serious enough!  You don't give your age (fairly so!) I was about ... oh lord you know you are getting on when you have to try to figure it out!  About 38 I suppose?  They did talk about possibly not pinning but I had lost movement (becuase of unstable bone fragments as it turned out) so they went in to remove them and pinned whilst there.  That stablisation brace is the worst!  You have my absolute sympathy.

I'm the last one to come down on the medical profressional's side - but you may find riding again a bit of a struggle; and if the fragments don't knit (or are not removed) another fall could put you at massive risk.  

If you and your husband are satisfied that you are thinking correctly - or as correctly as you can right now - then perhaps it would be better to sell on.  When you do get back to riding you'll need something much quieter - at least to begin with.  I wonder if the previous owner might have had  a bad experiecne with him too which is why she doesn't want to talk to you?


----------



## tenya (1 August 2020)

Shay said:



			Your break sounds serious enough!  You don't give your age (fairly so!) I was about ... oh lord you know you are getting on when you have to try to figure it out!  About 38 I suppose?  They did talk about possibly not pinning but I had lost movement (becuase of unstable bone fragments as it turned out) so they went in to remove them and pinned whilst there.  That stablisation brace is the worst!  You have my absolute sympathy.

I'm the last one to come down on the medical profressional's side - but you may find riding again a bit of a struggle; and if the fragments don't knit (or are not removed) another fall could put you at massive risk.

If you and your husband are satisfied that you are thinking correctly - or as correctly as you can right now - then perhaps it would be better to sell on.  When you do get back to riding you'll need something much quieter - at least to begin with.  I wonder if the previous owner might have had  a bad experiecne with him too which is why she doesn't want to talk to you?
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Shay.
The brace is a pain.. I wouldn’t wish it on anyone. I’ve a follow up appointment next week so hopefully some healing has happened over the last few weeks.

I think it is only fair to the horse to sell him on as I won’t be able to ride him for a long time.. he deserves a good, loving home. It already breaks my heart having to sell him and it would be different if I had owned him for longer.. but in this situation it’s the right thing to do I think.

I’m starting to think that there was a problem with the previous owner as she was immediately defensive when I  contacted her. She was unwilling to speak to me and had no sympathy for me or the horse.


----------



## Velcrobum (1 August 2020)

Pure speculation but the person you bought him from could also be very inexperienced but not willing to admit and was very over-horsed. We have all come across the know-it-all but does not, that OP is not meant as a criticism in your OP as you stated you were inexperienced. 

If he has been in a field for a year his musculature will be reduced and he will be on the forehand so not pushing from behind. He has had from 0 to 60 in terms of workload over a 2-3 week period and we all know if you have not exercised for a while then restart the muscles will scream at you. 

He sounds a kind type and with a bit of help he could find a very nice competent home. It's early days but perhaps the owners after his racing career might be able to help you find a more suitable home.


----------



## ycbm (1 August 2020)

tenya said:



			I’m starting to think that there was a problem with the previous owner as she was immediately defensive when I  contacted her. She was unwilling to speak to me and had no sympathy for me or the horse.
		
Click to expand...

This, the defensiveness and the year  off,  is what makes me feel that before you try to sell him,  you should,  if you can afford it,  x ray his neck,  back and hocks.  And if you find anything, test the blood from the vetting. 

I don't blame you if you feel you can't do this,  given that you had a full (?) vetting a month ago,  and send him to a reputable selling trainer instead.

What I would not do is sell him privately before he has been assessed over at least two weeks by a pro.
.


----------



## tenya (1 August 2020)

Velcrobum said:



			Pure speculation but the person you bought him from could also be very inexperienced but not willing to admit and was very over-horsed. We have all come across the know-it-all but does not, that OP is not meant as a criticism in your OP as you stated you were inexperienced.

If he has been in a field for a year his musculature will be reduced and he will be on the forehand so not pushing from behind. He has had from 0 to 60 in terms of workload over a 2-3 week period and we all know if you have not exercised for a while then restart the muscles will scream at you.

He sounds a kind type and with a bit of help he could find a very nice competent home. It's early days but perhaps the owners after his racing career might be able to help you find a more suitable home.
		
Click to expand...

I can’t comment on the previous owner’s experience.. but I don’t think she did much with him. I think she had a relative do some unaffiliated shows. 
Owner gave him to someone else for 3 months to get going again and to sell on her behalf. It was previous to those  few months he was not exercised for a year.

I’m sure he will find a competent home in the near future.


----------



## tenya (1 August 2020)

ycbm said:



			This, the defensiveness and the year  off,  is what makes me feel that before you try to sell him,  you should,  if you can afford it,  x ray his neck,  back and hocks.  And if you find anything, test the blood from the vetting.

I don't blame you if you feel you can't do this,  given that you had a full (?) vetting a month ago,  and send him to a reputable selling trainer instead.

What I would not do is sell him privately before he has been assessed over at least two weeks by a pro.
.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for your comment.

Im unfortunately not in a position that I can afford the xrays as I have my own medical expenses to cover first. The Irish health system is basically non existing.  

He had a 5 stage vetting done 4 weeks ago and the vet didn’t think it was necessary to X-ray him. 

I’m going to get him back to a trainer before selling him.


----------



## Shay (2 August 2020)

Thats the best idea.  So sorry you have gone through this.

You would be amazed how many riders have broken thier back at some point - although for many is is a veterbral arm fracture rather than a full veterbral break.  Speaking from almost two decades since - you can get back to a reasonably normal life with horses.  Even if riding again proves too painful you can drive.  Thankfully I had private medical insurance so all my braces are made for me and from what I can and can't do.  And I still hate them! Going forward you need to get a good physio who understands riders.  Ignore the doomsayers  - and you'll get them.  Riding is dangerous for everyone.  (But also don't be silly about it.  I used to hunt and event.  When I go back on I did dressage and le trec.  I miss hunting like mad - but one more fall would be catastrophic.)  Surround yourself with medical support who understand your goals and will work with you to achieve them.  But over the years I have found a good strong relationship with a great sports physio to be the best thing.


----------



## Trouper (2 August 2020)

I am sorry you have had this awful experience and wish you good luck with your recovery.  I am a fan of TBs and ex-racers but they do take particular handling and care and I know I needed help with mine.  I, too, would try to do some basic vet investigations to rule out physical pain because asking a trainer to take him on, or selling him, will not be in his best interests if he has a physical problem and you will not make any progress.  
One other thought occurs to me (but his age may be against him here) would be to talk to the Racehorse Rehabilitation charities and see if they can give you any advice (or even take him on).  I realise your location does not make this easy for mainland charities and I am afraid I am ignorant of any in Eire but I would investigate.  I know that when I was considering this with mine (and I won't bore you with the reasons) he would only have needed to pass a stage 2 vetting for them to consider him but I am a bit out of touch now.
I hope you can find a solution.


----------



## HazuraJane (2 August 2020)

I hope your healing process is straightforward and has no complications.
Your ability to self-assess your experience with horses, as well as to describe the situation, is in your favour. 
You aren't trying to kid anyone, least of all yourself. 

The previous owner telling you 'he's your problem now' tells me this was not lightning out of a blue sky.

Can you manage, as someone suggested, to put him in full evaluation and training with a professional? 
One bad spook that you couldn't sit is understandably frightening, particularly with the broken back (!!!).
Putting your horse in training with a non-punitive, very experienced professional, may hold a chance of salvaging the situation.


----------



## teach (2 August 2020)

May be worth you contacting the TRC in Lancashire as they will take on some ex racers for retraining etc then regime?


----------



## tenya (2 August 2020)

I’ve spoken to his first owner since he came off track.

surprise, surprise, he was always very spooky and that’s why he was sold after two years.

He did do a lot of hunter trials and unaffiliated SJ for those two years though.

I don’t think I’ll ever find out what the last owner did with him but like someone else has suggested she was probably over-horsed.


----------



## misst (4 August 2020)

I am sorry for your accident that is terrible but an TB ex racer is not for everyone and he sounds like a nice person underneath the spooks. You were lunging him quite a bit from what you've said so he might just have got a bit fitter than expected. If this happened he might have changed shape too - so saddle fit etc might need changing. It's  all a moot point now anyway but it is nice to think he will have another chance.


----------



## tenya (4 August 2020)

misst said:



			I am sorry for your accident that is terrible but an TB ex racer is not for everyone and he sounds like a nice person underneath the spooks. You were lunging him quite a bit from what you've said so he might just have got a bit fitter than expected. If this happened he might have changed shape too - so saddle fit etc might need changing. It's  all a moot point now anyway but it is nice to think he will have another chance.
		
Click to expand...

thanks for your reply.
He is a wonderful horse and so well behaved in the arena.
Unfortunately, he does spook in open space.. and I just didn’t see it coming.
Yes, he will probably have to be refitted again.. However, he was only fitted a few days before the accident.
It was just unlucky. 

He’s going to a sales livery in a couple of weeks and I’m sure he’s going to find a new forever home.


----------



## ycbm (4 August 2020)

tenya said:



			He’s going to a sales livery in a couple of weeks and I’m sure he’s going to find a new forever home.
		
Click to expand...

Good move.
.


----------



## SO1 (4 August 2020)

Sounds like he would potentially be a nice sports horses for someone who has not got a big budget but is confident and experienced. If he has been jumped competitively by an 11/12 year old child he is probably quite a decent horse that has fallen into the wrong hands due to poor advertising. Hopefully the trainer will be able to get him jumping again if this his forte and sell him to a home to someone who enjoys riding in an arena and perhaps going show jumping, HT and hacking in quiet places where there is not loud machinery and making sure he is getting plenty of turnout and no hard feeds that might be causing him to have extra energy. TBH even quiet horses can get startled and take off if frightened. 

I think you just need to try and make sure that whoever does buy him is aware that he is not suitable out hacking for a nervous or inexperienced rider.


----------



## Equi (4 August 2020)

Knowing an 11/12yo who is already producing huge young horses and has nationawide comp record as long as your arm, i never take age of a rider into consideration. An ad saying "has been ridden by an 11yo" means flip all to me now. Has been ridden by a 90yo with no arms or legs might mean more.


----------



## tenya (5 August 2020)

equi said:



			Knowing an 11/12yo who is already producing huge young horses and has nationawide comp record as long as your arm, i never take age of a rider into consideration. An ad saying "has been ridden by an 11yo" means flip all to me now. Has been ridden by a 90yo with no arms or legs might mean more.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, that’s of course right.
The girl that owned him was already competing for years at the time and very experienced.


----------



## tenya (5 August 2020)

SO1 said:



			Sounds like he would potentially be a nice sports horses for someone who has not got a big budget but is confident and experienced. If he has been jumped competitively by an 11/12 year old child he is probably quite a decent horse that has fallen into the wrong hands due to poor advertising. Hopefully the trainer will be able to get him jumping again if this his forte and sell him to a home to someone who enjoys riding in an arena and perhaps going show jumping, HT and hacking in quiet places where there is not loud machinery and making sure he is getting plenty of turnout and no hard feeds that might be causing him to have extra energy. TBH even quiet horses can get startled and take off if frightened.

I think you just need to try and make sure that whoever does buy him is aware that he is not suitable out hacking for a nervous or inexperienced rider.
		
Click to expand...

I think he would be a lovely sports horse for exactly what you said.
He is so well behaved in the arena.. 
The young girl was already very experienced at the time.. however she said herself he was too unreliable in open space / out doing XC.
Definitely making sure that next owner will know what they’re buying. No more false advertising. Not fair to horse or potential buyer.


----------



## Theskebaldmare (13 August 2020)

tenya said:



			At the start of July I bought a 13 yo TB gelding. He was raced 5 times as a 5 yo and then retired.
He was then retrained as a riding horse and with the same owner for the last 5 years.
After purchasing I brought him to an equestrian centre to get to know him better and take lessons on him before bringing him home to live on my land.
I thought I had bought a great horse but as it turned out he wasn’t properly retrained.. he is still riding out of his front legs instead of his back legs..
Being too inexperienced to notice this I thought he was going on the bit but actually he pretends to be going on the bit by overarching his neck.
He’s lacking serious muscle on his top side and has therefore a very sensitive back and a stiff neck from all this pretend work.. I had him vetted before buying and the vet didn’t seem to notice any of this.
Anyways, I had a horse ostheopath out who treated him and recommended 60% lunging 40% riding.
I was bummed to find out I had bought a lemon but I figured with the help of a professional (at the equi centre) I could get him to learn how to move properly.
We had been taking lessons doing lots of trotting poles and working on his balance.. and I was lunging him multiple times a week.. he was definitely making progress.
After one of my lessons I took him out for a walk off hack to cool down..
Out of nowhere he spun around and bolted.. I fell off and landed on my back.
Long story short: I broke my back and I’m not gonna be able to ride for at least 6 months if not even a year.

He’s now on my land, grazing away, doing nothing all day.

my question now: What am I supposed to do with him?
My husband doesn’t want me to ever ride him again and I think I wouldn’t even have tconfidence to get back on him..
He’s not properly trained and also seems to be fearful.. who will ever buy him?
I contacted the previous owner and she doesn’t want him back.
Any advice is greatly appreciated!
		
Click to expand...

hmmmmmmm.  maybe he should be retired if he is walking weirdly he may have a spinal problem if so you will have to contact your vet or he may have mechanical lame ness not really sure as not that experienced my self hope I could help


----------



## Summit (15 August 2020)

Amymay said:



			I’d just advertise him as what he is, an ex tb thats green.  Doesn’t sound as if there’s too much wrong with him tbh.
		
Click to expand...

I agree, sounds normal exracer behaviour.  Most spin and bolt, or attempt to, at some point.


----------



## Buster2020 (15 August 2020)

Make sure there is no Heath issues causing the behavior . You should sell him as a green ex racer as said  above .  I going to be honest  some people do research on horse before they view the horse. So if this post makes your   Horse indefatigable.  It could put  people off trying your horse.


----------



## FireCracker238 (27 October 2020)

How is he getting on at the sales livery OP?


----------

